# 21st Century King James Version (KJ21)



## daveb (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello,

Interested in learning more about this translation. Does anyone use it in personal study or in a congregational setting? For those that use/like the KJV and have used this version what are your overall impressions? Any reason you would not use the KJ21?

http://www.kj21.com/


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 7, 2006)

Why do we need another KJV translation. The NKJV is just fine!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Why do we need another KJV translation. The NKJV is just fine!


 

I agree with Nathan. I particularly like my NKJV Reformation Study Bible, pro-infant baptism study notes notwithstanding.


----------



## MW (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> Interested in learning more about this translation. Does anyone use it in personal study or in a congregational setting? For those that use/like the KJV and have used this version what are your overall impressions? Any reason you would not use the KJ21?



This is one version that I don't have any serious problems with. Unlike the NKJV, it seems to have made its emendations in the same way the 17th and 18th century emendations were made. There are a few places that very slightly alter the sense; but it could be argued that the earlier emendations did the same. My concerns are with copyright and the risk of creating unnecessary division among AV readers.

[Edited on 9-7-2006 by armourbearer]


----------



## MW (Sep 7, 2006)

I forgot to mention also the capitalisation of pronouns referring to Deity. Not a major problem, and the Dutch Bible uses it. But it has been known to lead to problems where OT types or Messianic prophecies are concerned. See especially Hebrews 2 for illustration.

Also, from an aesthetic point of view I like the AV for its quaint phraseology. Some of the unnecessary corrections, mentioned above, detract from that a little. e.g. so great *a* salvation in place of so great salvation. That phrase has been used in preaching for centuries; why spoil it? But as I said, this is an aesthetic judgment.

The copyright problem can be seen in the following:



> Copyright Information
> 
> The Holy Bible, 21st Century King James VersionÂ® (KJ21Â®) Copyright Â©1994 by Deuel Enterprises, Inc., Gary, SD 57237. All rights reserved.
> 
> ...



[Edited on 9-7-2006 by armourbearer]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 7, 2006)

Well my reason for sticking with the NKJV is for readability. All the reason you mentioned above Rev. Matthew I wouldnt know about until I study it furthur. Which I may do down the road. 

I just get frustrated with so many english translations out there allready why more? MOst other languages if I remember rightly have at most 2. 

Why dont they put more effort into other languages instead of another english translation.

Blade


----------



## MW (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Why dont they put more effort into other languages instead of another english translation.



A very wise question. Could it be because English readers provide a ready market from which publishers can profit, whereas translation work is very costly and not so remunerative?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 7, 2006)

True. I understand people need to make a living. But it just dont seem right to put making money on Gods Word over spreading it around.


----------



## daveb (Sep 7, 2006)

Dear Rev. Winzer,

Thank you for your comments, they are quite helpful. I can see how the copyright can be problematic. I also share some of your affinity for the phraseology employed in the KJV.

Your point about not want to create unnecessary division among AV readers in well taken. This is certainly one of my main concerns. Another concern I have in looking at a different version is that AV users have a certain amount of cognitive investment in their version as far as familiarity and memorizing of passages. I weigh these concerns with the concern that some of the words in the KJV are hard to understand for some and the language can be difficult for the average person on the street.

I also understand that there are different typefaces used to identify familiar passages and the words of Christ. Not sure if this is helpful or if it can be distracting.

Cheers.


----------



## MW (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> Another concern I have in looking at a different version is that AV users have a certain amount of cognitive investment in their version as far as familiarity and memorizing of passages. I weigh these concerns with the concern that some of the words in the KJV are hard to understand for some and the language can be difficult for the average person on the street.



I know what you are saying. The antiquated argument is extremely overrated. The fact that a word continues to be used in the English Bible and people continue to read and learn from the English Bible, means the words of the English Bible can never really become antiquated, because those words will always have at least one context in which they continue to find meaning. Prevent, suffer, let, etc., will always bear a Bible meaning that they do not carry in everyday speech.


----------



## daveb (Sep 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> The antiquated argument is extremely overrated. The fact that a word continues to be used in the English Bible and people continue to read and learn from the English Bible, means the words of the English Bible can never really become antiquated, because those words will always have at least one context in which they continue to find meaning. Prevent, suffer, let, etc., will always bear a Bible meaning that they do not carry in everyday speech.



Thanks for your thoughts brother.


----------



## nicnap (Sep 10, 2006)

I know that I am joining this thread a little late, and this may have already been said, but the KJ21 is not another translation. It is an update (in other words it merely changes a few words from words that are no longer in use to words that are). 

With that said, the words that are changed, betwixt to between are words that are obvious and can be learned w/o an update. There are a few words that have been changed that the def. of the word could simply be learned, therefore reducing the need for the update. I, personally, have the KJ21, the NKJV and the KJV (I have many more, but my primary Bible use is from these three). I still prefer the KJV, the others "supplement" in my study time. 

Long story short...buy the KJ21, use your KJV :bigsmile:.


----------

